# Best live Plants for Crested Geckos & Chinese Water Dragon



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so im going to be buying my girlfriend a crested gecko for her birthday, and she wants to do a live planted viv. i know how to do it with the drainage layer and im going to be using bio active substrate like in my chinese water dragons viv but i just need to know what plants are best for crested geckos also what substates are the best? ive herd exo terra plantation soil can be used for planting in live vivs? also ive read to get some pestiside and fertilizer free compost can i get this from any garden centre? also what plants are best for chinese water dragons i want at least 1 with abit of colour and another 1 i think i like the look of boston ferns, i will also need something that is going to be relativly strong as my chinese water dragon will no doubt climb all over it same applies for the crested gecko aswell please help me out as i know *NOTHING *about plants, i cant even pronounce the names of 90% of them. i think i was going to get them from dartfrog.co.uk so if people can go on there and reccommend plants from the list that they have on there also can someone tell me if all the plants on there are safe to use with crestys and chinese water dragons.


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi
If you have an adult crestie you will need to get plants that are well grown on, they will literally trash any young plants just from sitting on them. 
I found ferns, palms and dragon plants (think thats the genus) easily take the bashing and do well.
Bromeliads also do well and spider plants have done OK.
Pothos and croton grow well as climbers, but be aware that locusts love these plants and will eat them which can be a pain :whip:
The bromeliads and dragon plants have done best in my vivs so far.
Not sure if these plants are acceptable for water dragons though. If you ask in the habitat section im sure someone will have some good advice :2thumb:


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

i hear creeping fig's meant to be quite good for this purpose,

Have to wait and see got a cutting rooting as we speak, oh and its edible too.

Ash


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*live plants*

This list is a crestie safe list.
Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light 

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade 

here a few off a list i have pm your email and i can send you the word file 


Paul


----------

